# New Collection - Dart Frogs



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I would like to introduce ourselves to forum members, my name is Adrian and my partner is Deborah. Recently we received a telephone call from our good friend and fellow Dart frog enthusiast, David Booth ( Frogs r us) from Hartlepool. David explained that due to his impending retirement he was regrettably releasing his entire collection of Dart Frogs and equipment and we were invited to take our pick of his extensive collection to add to our existing stock. We both felt very honored that David allowed such an opportunity, to cut a long story short, we bought David's entire collection and equipment. 
Obviously this transition has taken a lot of care and planning to ensure minimal stress to the frogs and tadpoles along with the logistics of transporting and re building the racking and vivariums systems. We will continue to update this forum and add photographs of the vivariums and stock on the amphibian picture section, as we proceed. I would like to take this opportunity to thank Mr David Booth for allowing and trusting us to take over his fantastic stock, equipment along with his knowledge and advice throughout our friendship.


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy it's all going to a good place. Still need a female alanis


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Treefella when we have all the stock sorted out I will let you know if we have any female Alanis available, are you wanting adult or juvenile?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll add another warm welcome Deb and best of luck

Stu


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

I have now posted photographs on the Amphibian Pictures Section, showing our progress so far.


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> I'll add another warm welcome Deb and best of luck
> 
> Stu


Thank you Stu. love your Da thread : victory:


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

I was looking for a female that definitely is female as the two sexed pairs I have are all male but the distance is a little too far to travel for just one frog but many thanks anyway.


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Today was the last trip to David's to collect the remaining frogs and equipment, this will now complete the rest of our breeding stock from David to add to our existing stock. The last of the equipment has completed our frog room racks at home and also completed the dart frog section at our shop. The new racking, tanks and equipment, in the shop, have allowed ourselves to expand our existing space that was dedicated to dart frogs, we have already introduced many new keepers to dart frogs, which can only be a good thing for the hobby. We are proud that we can expand and continue to help enthusiasts, new and old, and provide good quality darts, equipment and food etc. The new adult stock from David that we have acquired is absolutely excellent, a fantastic addition to our own breeding stock and collection, many hours of enjoyment ahead.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

just noticed from your pics you guys are near where a newsagents that sold everything used to be, choices now being a blockbuster


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> just noticed from your pics you guys are near where a newsagents that sold everything used to be, choices now being a blockbuster


Ha Ha yes Meeloaf, we are, the newsagents is called Allsorts, it's still thriving, we are next door to Blockbusters, which sadly closed down around 6 month ago


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Fridays - Plant Delivery Day*


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Phase 2 Operation Dart Frog*

Phase 1 was the collection and of the 1st set of tanks and equipment from Davids and relocation and expansion of our own personal frog room, once all the racking was built and the tanks fitted and plumbed it was time for phase 2, collection of the rest of the tanks, equipment etc for installation into the shop to add to our existing dart frogs displays, not forgetting the collection of Davids amazing breeding stock which are now settling nicely in our frog room. The addition of the new tanks in the shop has really complimented our dart frog section and these will house our large variety of home bred stock. We currently supply tanks, equipment, plants, live food, starter cultures, live planted tanks, breeding equipment and custom build interiors for new and customers vivariums, we give a complete specialist service to the amphibian keeper, but, we feel there is always room for improvement, if anyone has any ideas what they like to see or find difficult to find when shopping around for amphibian goods let us know if we don't provide it, we will in the future, many thanks. 

*Shop Work in progress, not far off completion for the dedicated juvenile dart frog section*


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Led Lights fitted*

*LED Lights fitted and all plumbing completed for drainage system *


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

Can't wait till Tues when we come over for mice.
Will need some info on live plants for snail and millipede we got last week.
Trying to talk swmbo into frogs but think I've long way to go.

Mick


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

naughtyboy said:


> Can't wait till Tues when we come over for mice.
> Will need some info on live plants for snail and millipede we got last week.
> Trying to talk swmbo into frogs but think I've long way to go.
> 
> Mick


 Will have a chat with you on Tuesday, the Dart Frog vivs are looking spectacular, the juvenile frogs are going in today, I'm sure you'll get there with swmbo ( you usually do ) , :gasp:, see you Tuesday, cheers.


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Dendrobates tinctorius 'Regina' Display Viv*

*Large Shop Display containing a group of Dendrobates tinctorius 'Regina' *


----------



## sheag35 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sooooo Jealous of your collection :gasp::flrt::notworthy:, wish we had somewhere like this in Ireland


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you sheag35, if you ever find yourself this side of the water call in for a chat and a brew, is there a shortage of Dart suppliers over there ?


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

looked really good when i was in yesterday.
def love some.


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank You for the kind comments :notworthy:


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

only the truth.
your shop is somewhere everyone should visit at least once in their life.
always leave with a buzz after looking round.


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Juveniles*

*Some of our juveniles that we have bred in our frog room enjoying the grow on viv's, these are now available in the shop*


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Settling in*

Well since the move the frogs are feeling at home, loads of calling going off and after the thunderstorm the other day we collected spawn from 4 of the enclosures, busy times ahead.
Just waiting on the Azzies to spawn, lots of courting going off fingers crossed


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*Some more photos of the shop display centre piece viv*


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

_*Our Azureus Breeding Group*_


----------

